
Ask HN: How do you make producing a habit? - sharmi
How do you get out of the consumption rut and make producing work in any form a habit?
======
antasvara
As with any habit, there's no silver bullet. You just have to make a concerted
effort to produce something, however small, every day. For example, you could
force yourself to comment on a Hacker News post every day, or write 100 words
the second you get up in the morning, etc.

The second thing is to just produce things that you're passionate about, not
what you think other people will enjoy. Producing work is inherently a
personal endeavor; writing about something you hate is a surefire way to kill
a habit before it even starts.

------
aww_dang
Creating for its own sake runs the risk of burning you out. It is important to
have the skills to bring an idea to fruition. Selecting the right idea that
fits with your goals is equally important if not more important. Polishing a
MVP into presentable finished product is another area where people fail.

What are your goals?

